# Incoming...CasiOak.



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I have to admit that I have been slow to the Casio Party, but I bought a pool beater for a holiday a couple of years back, and I was totally blown away by the value for money.

That first Casio was the MRW-200H-1B which I still consider to be the best watch you can buy for £9.99, it's the 'perfect' pool beater in my opinion.










While being on the watch forum I have had a chance to see some amazing Casio G-Shocks that members post on WRUW and I have liked them, but I was never sure that I could wear something as big as something like a Mudmaster as much as I liked the look of them.

Then I saw the Casio GA-2100-1AER, the 'CasiOak' and I thought "yes that's the one" Covid-19 arrived, and they were not available anywhere other than on Flebay for well over the odds, like £250 :jawdrop1:

Just received an email tonight and placed order with a minute of the email arriving. So on it's way to me is my very first G-Shock, and I am hoping that I am surprised by the GA-2100-1AER the way I was surprised by the MRW-200H-1B.










p.s.

I decided not to go for the 'full blackout' version, the triple black version, my eyesight is terrible so I didn't see the point of buying a watch where I struggle to make out what time it is.


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

As you know I'm a fan of the mrw-200h, got some polywatch the other day and took out a large scratch from the screen of mine. Looks like new now.

Would be really keen to see what you think of this when you get it. I wouldn't go for the full blackout version either.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

You definitely made the right choice, i have the full blackout version and it looks fantastic but in low light it really is awful to read.

Great watches though, since lockdown I've been wearing mine almost exclusively.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fantastic looking G Shocks these . Slim and probably one of the best looking IMO . I Agree with others that the blackout version would be hard to see in low light . Nice choice :thumbsup:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I would never look at flipping so the legible version seemed the only way to go with the options available, the blackout version does look really cool though.

The red version is constantly available, probably one to watch long term as it may get discontinued and become valuable. This is going to be my first G-Shock, and as much as it is a sub £100 watch I am genuinely excited for it to arrive. I was excited to get the Casio Marlin/Duro but I was a tiny bit disappointed.

There have been times that I have thought that collecting watches is stupid purely because I have found that Casio are able to make such brilliant watches for such a small amount of money. Lets face it, if you are not buying a watch as an investment, as a present (even for yourself), to mark a special occasion or birthday, or as a part of a hobby, all that a watch is for is telling the time as accurately as possible.

The MRW-200H-1B is the watch that made me think that collecting watches is silly, it is the watch that has made me 'wobble' and when a watch that costs £9.99 spends more time on your wrist than your Rolex it really says something about the watch, and it tells me something about myself.

It does tell me that I'm not a watch snob, I can't fault Casio, and I'm a bit of a Seiko fan boy.

I'm pretty sure I will like it more than the Duro even though the Duro is a great watch for the money.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Those casio Marlins are very well liked watches, not even sure if you can get them brand new anymore, all the features of an expensive diver for a fraction of the money!


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

sabailand said:


> Those casio Marlins are very well liked watches, not even sure if you can get them brand new anymore, all the features of an expensive diver for a fraction of the money!


 I don't know why they don't sell them in the UK, mine came from America via Jamaica, cost well over the US price, but still a good watch for the money.

You can still get them, and they come in a black and gold version, and a really stunning blue version.

Casio are difficult to beat when it comes to bang for buck.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I don't know why they don't sell them in the UK, mine came from America via Jamaica, cost well over the US price, but still a good watch for the money.
> 
> You can still get them, and they come in a black and gold version, and a really stunning blue version.
> 
> Casio are difficult to beat when it comes to bang for buck.


 I seem to vaguely recollect exchanging similar comments some time ago about these watches, could have been on a `beater` thread, your 9.99 pool beater casio was mentioned and these cropped up! :tongue:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

sabailand said:


> I seem to vaguely recollect exchanging similar comments some time ago about these watches, could have been on a `beater` thread, your 9.99 pool beater casio was mentioned and these cropped up! :tongue:


 Probably, I might have mentioned waiting for the delivery of the black version. I am quite late to finding Casio, in the 80's and 90's I was a big fan of the Timex Ironman watches, I think I had one after another for years, and years. I could be wrong, but I think Casio started making watches in the early 80's so they were around, but I was a Timex fan back then.

I didn't want to take any of my watches on holiday in 2018 so I headed to Argos for the MRW-200H for the crazy price of £9.99 as I thought that if it leaks, if I lose it, if it gets smashed it doesn't matter.

I will always class myself as a Seiko fan, but I can honestly say that no company makes a watch as good as Casio for the money.

1990's Timex Ironman...I still like these watches after all these years.










Thanks to watchcharts for the image.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

8:00 am today










I like it, I don't love it yet, but I do like it.

Minute hand is a little off, but I will adjust that later.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> 8:00 am today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I suffer mine, I like it, but the lack of a proper second hand gets on my nerves. I think I am going to sell mine.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Richard734 said:


> I suffer mine, I like it, but the lack of a proper second hand gets on my nerves. I think I am going to sell mine.


 There are three things for me that are pushing me towards selling mine...



Poor lume, a problem with most Casio watches.


Lack of a second hand.


The main one...the strap is uncomfortable.


I find the third point unusual because I have two Casio's and have found their straps to be really comfortable, but this one is not good at all.

A real shame as I like the look of the watch, just goes to prove that great looks are not a guarantee of a great watch.

'The issues are just my opinions' :biggrin: There are going to be more people that love this watch than hate it...I don't hate it, I just don't love it.

I actually prefer this...










not because of the price, it just does a better job of being a watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been recommending Casio as a great brand to collect for some time now and they just go from strength to strength. One of my favourite things about Casio is the wide price range of models available both new and pre-owned - there is something Casio for everyone to enjoy and a nice collection can be built up for an amazingly small amount of money.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I have to admit that I have been slow to the Casio Party, but I bought a pool beater for a holiday a couple of years back, and I was totally blown away by the value for money.
> 
> That first Casio was the MRW-200H-1B which I still consider to be the best watch you can buy for £9.99, it's the 'perfect' pool beater in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 Bought one (CasiOak) a month ago after seeing it on here. My usual beater is a Tag Aquaracer. Since arriving the Casio has barely been off my wrist. Love it. :thumbsup:

Buying the watch direct from Casio is the the way forward, provided your choice is in stock.


----------



## fallingtitan (Jul 26, 2020)

cool looking watch grats


----------

